# How to yellow Scarecrow fangs?



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

hot strong black coffee .


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

coffee is a definite, and your best bet.
tea, some colas, or diluted food coloring should work too.

be careful if you drink beverages with the fangs in cause they can stain very easily, esp with drinks that have a lot of food dye, anything red/blue/purple/green tinted will do some significant color changing.

drank red soda; ended up with pink fangs...


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

the dogman said:


> coffee is a definite, and your best bet.
> tea, some colas, or diluted food coloring should work too.
> 
> be careful if you drink beverages with the fangs in cause they can stain very easily, esp with drinks that have a lot of food dye, anything red/blue/purple/green tinted will do some significant color changing.
> ...


I did the exact same thing by drinking cherry alchopops


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I wouldn't soak them in soda, coffee is a much better bet. If you soak them in soda they will desolve into nothingness (not immediately, but over a couple of days). Random things you learn in college science classes... 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Lots of soda and coffe!!!


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks everyone. I'm thinking about getting some of these for this year. I'll take care not to drink any sodas, tea or coffee while wearing them. I'll stick to Guinness.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr.Hyde said:


> Good to know. Thanks everyone. I'm thinking about getting some of these for this year. I'll take care not to drink any sodas, tea or coffee while wearing them. I'll stick to Guinness.


Guinness gives you an all over tan


----------



## creepysally (Oct 1, 2020)

kuso said:


> Hey. I have less-than perfect teeth (not due to bad dental hygiene, for the record), and vampire fangs tend to be a little whiter than my teeth are.
> 
> Does anyone know any ways to fellow them a little bit? Soaking in something, maybe as simple as orange juice for a day or two?
> 
> Thanks!


I know I’m two decades late but I am a former dentist and teeth are like hair they come in all shades, so of course it’s not going to be due to bad dental hygiene


----------

